# Model Boat Kits Advice



## cygnus21 (Sep 9, 2008)

Being a new member and having just seen the old thread about Billings,I realised that there there must be many other model boat builders whose advice I could seek.
I have just completed the Billings plank on frame model of the Bankert which I found quite rewarding and time consuming (due to illness I have a lots of spare time).
I am now looking for my next project and would welcome suggestions and advice as there are quite a few kit manufacturers that I know nothing about.
I would prefer another plank on frame kit but this is not essential, is it still possible to get hold of the larger Billings tugs with planked hulls. 
Other manufacturers Model Slipways, Artesiania (Amsterdam,Sanson) and Caldercraft (Imara) makes some very nice looking kits, has any one any experience of constructing or recommending one.
Whilst I have discussed tugs, suggestions about other types of boat kit, both merchant or historical sailing vessels would be welcome, have any of the manufacturers ever made kits of Scott or Shackleton's Boats.
Finally if any body has an interesting kit they are no longer going to get around to starting or completing and are willing to sell if you can get in touch with some details I will get back to you.
Thanks.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

cygnus21,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey. 
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
Since you share common interests with many of our members you will undoubtedly be exchanging messages before long. (Thumb)


----------



## IanSpiden (Jul 18, 2008)

try the following website they have lots of ship kits, I always found billings to be on the expensive side, I am building the bluenose schooner at the moment , since I started working again I have less time but its a good winter project in Minnessota ( -20 degrees) 

http://www.historicships.com/menu.htm

regards

Ian


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Cygnus21 and welcome to the site. I also make model boats, but of the sailing variety and mostly scratch built. You may find this site of interest, especially the forum where you will definitely get some good advice !
It is at http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk

regards

Mike


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This reply will probably bring screams of anguish from other members - never mind - here goes.

Don't bother with kits! A good start at model shipbuilding is to get PLANK ON FRAME MODELS (Volume 1 & 2) by Harold A. Underhill. Although they were first published in 1958, they are still in print (Brown, Son & Ferguson, Glasgow - search on internet). Good clear instructions for building brigantine LEON. (Plans available in book & from publishers).

Bob


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

No screams from me Bob, I fully agree with you. Never could get on with sticking part one to part two etc etc. But each to his own as they say

Mike


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

yes, scratch build every time. use the skills you learned on the kit and basically you make up your own kit, using your own wood and materials, usually of a better quality too. There are plenty of plans out there as well so you have more choice on the subject you wish to create.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

While looking around a ship chandlers in Hartlepool I came across a kit for a tug. Turned out it was of the "joffre" a tug that I sailed on. Up and down the Tyne. I did not buy the kit
John did we sail together on the Anco Champion?

Happy days
Bert.


----------

